#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Holography Principle of Recording and reconstruction of 3-D images in engineering physics 1 pdf free download

## parminder singh kaur

The process of producing a holographic reconstruction involves the  phenomenon of diﬀraction of light. When the photographic plate is  developed, the fringe pattern acts as a diﬀraction grating and when the  reference beam is incident upon the photographic plate, it is partly  diﬀracted into the same angle θ at which the original object beam was  incident. Thus, diﬀraction grating created by the two waves interfering  has reconstructed the object beam and when we look into the hologram, we  sees the object even though it may no longer be present.





  Similar Threads: Introduction to Modern Physics pdf free download in engineering physics 2 Holography Applications in engineering physics 1 classrom notes free download principle of holography in engineering physics 1 lecture notes download Basic Concepts: holography in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Application of holography in engineering physics 1 pdf free download

----------

